# Ever seen these Black Leg markings?



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

This is one of my doelings, Skyedancer (Skye for short. Has anyone ever seen a goat with four black legs like this? I sure haven't. I just love her looks, and her dam and grandmother are great goats indeed. As you have probably guessed, I intend to keep her Love this little girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I actually have...very cute!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks! I love her little black "boots". I guess I just haven't seen such striking black legs on any goats in person.. She is quite the little doeling. Skye is very outgoing and likes to "dance" around, which is sort of how she got her name


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Too cute. If you go to my website...on the New Arrivals page...then hit 2011 Kids. I had one that was mostly white with black legs...had unique face markings too...his two brothers were similar as well. I really like the look of them.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Like these ? I love them to !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We had one like that too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Our new doe Cream Puff is like that!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable Sexy Boots! (U2 fan)


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the black boot look  I've seen a few and provided good milking I'd love to have one with that marking some day!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, such cute baby goat pics with boots!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I like Lost Prarie's! She reminds me of a Cowgirl with boots and a little sherif star on her face lol


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

I have but only on really really in breed things (not saying yours are at all)


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm.., Shazzles. That's quite interesting. My baby goat, Skye (pictured here) is not at all inbred


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a few goats with those markings some black on white and others black on brown. None of mine are inbred so not that that cant cause it but it if far from most often the cause. :thumbup:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Boots!! I love it when goats have boots. They're just soooo cute!!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Boots!! I love it when goats have boots. They're just soooo cute!!


----------

